# Average Salary for an Engineer 6 Years Exp. in Berlin



## ankittuteja (Oct 11, 2013)

Hello Members,

I have appeared for an interview in a company at Germany and now they are asking me to provide them the compensation that I am looking for and I have asked some time from them to do research as I am not aware of the cost of living, taxes, etc. The location is Berlin.

Could anyone please provide some information that what should be average salary their, I am an engineer and having around 6 years of experience and have some special licenses as well required for my job. I will be relocating with my wife.

Any sort of information on this will be helpful.

Thanks.

Kind Regards,
Ankit Tuteja


----------

